# AHCI Port2 Error



## mdobrenko (Aug 8, 2015)

Restarted my computer and now it won't boot into Windows or Linux (running dualboot).
Here is the error:


F12 to enter Boot Menu
The MCH is operating with DDR3-1066MHz
Initializing USB Controllers .. Done
8184MB OK
USB Device(s) : 1 Keyboard, 1 Mouse
Auto-Detecting AHCI PORT 0..ATAPI CDROM
Auto-Detecting AHCI PORT 2.. SATA Hard Disk
SATA Port1 TSSTcorp DVD+/-RW TS-H653G DW10
SATA Port3 WDC WD10EZEX-00UD2A0 01.01A01
S.M.A.R.T Capable and Status OK
Auto-detecting USB Mass Storage Devices

00 USB mass storage devices found and configured.

AHCI Port2 Device Error
Press F1 to Resume
Press F2 key to enter Setup Menu,

I find it strange that it lists my HDD as auto-detected on Port 2, but is SATA Port3 rather than SATA Port2. Additionally, it is interesting to see that S.M.A.R.T. shows up OK.

Not sure if this matters or not - any help and advice appreciated!

Things I have tried:

-Resetting CMOS
-Unplugging computer, replugging
-Disconnecting/reconnecting cables from HDD to motherboard


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Your system hard drive should always be on Port 0 or Port 1, your manual should advise this.
Try swapping cables, then rebooting, see if the error persists.


----------

